# Heat cycle/pregnancy question



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have a dumb question but I haven't been around a dog that's PG in a while so I need some info. I pulled a little (mix?) WGSD out of a nearby shelter two weeks ago today. When I picked her up, she looked like a female that had never had pups. Less than a week later her genitals started swelling like she was going into heat. That's not all that's swelling, her tummy is getting bigger also. I'm taking her into the vet tomorrow but if a dog gets bred when she's in heat, does her vulva go back to "normal size" until a certain stage in her pregnancy? She definitely is swollen now, looks like she's in heat except for the fact that her nipples are swelling as well as her tummy is rounding. If she is PG, I'm estimating she's about 7 weeks, most dogs I've seen start obviously showing when they are about 6 weeks along. I have no clue what daddy could be. Hoping it's not a false pregnancy, not sure what that does to dogs. Would have tried to have her spayed last week but she was coughing. Will see what the vet says tomorrow but just wanted to ask folks here also. I've never been in the business of observing a female so closely before so I never noticed. lol


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I have no idea as to the answers...but even though this is a rescued dog, I would think you might get quicker replies on the breeder section?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

When you take her to the vet you can have a ultra sound to see if indeed she is pregnant. Their vulva does a little swollen but not as big as when she is in heat until a few days before she would give birth


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Our vet doesn't do ultrasound but he's pretty sure she's PG. At least 6 weeks along. She's been showing for about 1 1/2 weeks, she's not full of milk yet but she's getting there. I should have a foster home for her next weekend ifshe holds out that long. Don't know who the daddy is so this should be interesting.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Not pregant anymore, she blessed us with 4 puppies late last night or early this morning. I got up to go to the bathroom and I heard puppy squeals. So far they are all white or light blonde like mama. Everyone seems to be doing fine.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I posted pics of mama and babies in the photo section. Use caution, they are very cute!


----------

